# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  S-Cart AGV, NIDEC-SHIMPO Corporation, Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - NIDEC-SHIMPO Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 29, 2016

----------

